# Mon mot de passe admin a changé tout seul.....



## imac03 (28 Novembre 2004)

Mon mot de passe admin modifié tout seul sur mes 2 macs......
Il y a 1 chiffre en plus ......Je comprends pas personne hormis ma femme et mes filles qui en sont incapables ont acces aux Macs......
et depuis que ceux ci sont en reseau sans fil,il y a un chiffre en plus a mon mot de passe,impossible de me connecter sur l'autre machine car a la demande du MP celui ci n'est pas bon......
Comprends pas.........


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2004)

pourquoi dis-tu qu'il y a un chiffre en plus??? Ne te fie pas aux points noirs affiché dans le panneau de préférences Comptes en face de mot de passe. Par défaut il affiche 6 points noirs, quel que soit la taille de vrai mot de passe (même si le mot de passe est vide). C'est par souci de sécurité pour éviter de donner un indice sur le nombre de caractères du mot de passe!

POur ce qui est de se connecter en réseau, ce n'est peut-être pas le mot de passe qui n'est pas bon, mais le nom d'utilisateur. Essaie d'entrer le nom abrégé d'utilisateur, plutôt que le nom complet


----------

